# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ english version

## Orange

Hi, guys!  :Smiley: 
I'm italian  security  forums  helper  (so, excuse me to  my  nasty english  :Wink: )
I'm interested in your AVZ antivirus utility, but i can't find an english Help for use this. 
can you give me a link or  explain me how to use a tool?
to run a first scan a *Perform healing* must be signed?
if "something"  :Wink:  was found can AVZ delete it without making a script? (I mean trojans, spyware e t.c....?)
I have another million of question, but my english knowledge did not allows me to continue.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks for only suggestion.

----------


## AndreyKa

> I'm interested in your AVZ antivirus utility, but i can't find an english Help for use this.


English help file AVZ.HLP included in http://z-oleg.com/avz4en.zip



> to run a first scan a Perform healing must be signed?


To cure it must be. To diagnose it is not necessary.



> if "something"  was found can AVZ delete it without making a script? (I mean trojans, spyware e t.c....?)


1.	By Perform healing (if AVZ detects it).
2.	By user interface (Delayed file deleting, Process Manager and others).

----------


## NickGolovko

Now the help file is not perfect, but soon it will become better.

It will be great if you suggest some users to come here.  :Smiley:  You may also become a helper here, if you want to.  :Wink:  We need English-speaking helpers.

----------


## Orange

thanks to replies guys!  :Cheesy: 
really, I want to understand how to make a script in AVZ...?

Hi, Nick!  :048: 



> It will be great if you suggest some users to come here.


 OK, I will!  :Smiley: 



> You may also become a helper here, if you want to.


 I want...  :Smoke Man: , but I can't. The software we used is Gmer, Avenger, Hijack e t.c. I can not use AVZ...  :Embarassed: 



> We need English-speaking helpers.


 my english is not perfect... :Wall:

----------


## NickGolovko

I am now preparing a special section for those who would like to train their abilities in using HJT and AVZ in diagnostics and healing. It will be later, but it will be.  :Smiley:  So welcome, if you change your mind.  :Smiley:

----------


## Orange

> I am now preparing a special section for those who would like to train their abilities in using HJT and AVZ in diagnostics and healing. It will be later, but it will be.  So welcome, if you change your mind.


OK, I'm ready to risk!  :Cheesy:  
please, tell me when the section will ready!  :Wink: 



I want to try an AVZ with one of my "victims"  :Cheesy:  HERE.
somebody want to help me, when I need?

----------


## NickGolovko

Oh, if I only spoke Italian...  :Smiley:

----------


## Orange

> I am now preparing a special section for those who would like to train their abilities in using HJT and AVZ in diagnostics and healing. It will be later, but it will be.  So welcome, if you change your mind.


Hi, guys! here me again! I'm still waiting for a new section...   :Smiley:  

I'm already able to read a HJT logs, but I want to understand an AVZ use too.  Please, contact me  at my e-mail address  or via PM, then  a section will ready, OK?  

thanks!  :Rose 2:

----------


## NickGolovko

I hardly have time to deal with the logs.  :Smiley: 

But I will try to make it in shorter time.  :Smiley:

----------


## zvaragabor

Greetings from Hungary!  :Smiley: 

A forumer suggested this great software to me. 
I can't speak in Russian, so I would use the English version. But I cannot update it because it's not the latest version. So my question is: When will you translate the AVZ 4.25 into English language? I'd really like to use it.

Cheers,
Gбbor

----------


## AndreyKa

Next English version AVZ will be realized along with 4.28 Russian as multilingual. It will be in several weeks I suppose.

----------


## zvaragabor

Thanks for the info. 
Anyway I know some website where you can get loads of virus and other malware samples to put into the database.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Anyway I know some website where you can get loads of virus and other malware samples to put into the database.


You can use this form http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz/uploadu.php

----------


## zvaragabor

Oh, sorry.  :Smiley: 
Thanks. I've just submitted them.

----------

